# Potential Danger with IAMS Tartar Treats



## Henry (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello,

Ziggy my Yorkshire Terrier ate one Tartar Treats (to clean teeth) from the dog company IAMS and began vomiting a few hours later. I believe the Tartar Treat became stuck in his small intestine. It took three visits to the vets and many tests to find out why he has been vomiting for the last month. An ultrasound confirmed a blockage and our dog had it surgically removed at the top dog hospital near Montreal. IAMS has pictures of this 4 inch length obstruction that was removed and that I sent them (I kept a part of it, just in case) which looks like a Tartar Treat but only about 1/16 of its thickness. It is the same length and width, color, texture and has the same 6 grooves as a Tartar Treat. They won't confirm it is theirs and say after analysis it is a piece of plastic. I don't believe them. They say a Tartar Treat contains 40% protein and what was removed contains 1-2% protein. Our bills are about $2,900 so far not including grief and misery for a month.

There is documented evidence that another company called Greenies has had 14 dogs that have died after eating a similar product many others that have lived but the owners have had bills of up to $14,000 to remove the greenies from their small intestine, from the dog forums that I visited. Has anyone else had blockages with Tartar Treats?

Do I need a lawyer? Is it worth using a lawyer? Would you be someone who can help me?, if not would you recommend someone who can? Thank-you.

In debt but happy Ziggy is alive,

Henry Kaszel


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Your so correct that maybe we are better off with no bought treats just brush the dogs teeth instead. Greenies are deadly also. Iams does not make the best dog kibble either. Thanks for posting and so sorry for all your grief.
Sure hope your pet makes a complete recovery.


----------



## LGSD (Sep 6, 2006)

I would not use iams even if it was the last brand on earth for starters... IamsCruelty.com


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

I read some of that webstie and Oh my gosh I can't belive some of the things they do.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

That website is made and owned by PETA. I do not trust any information coming from them. They are way extreme and they tend to over-exaggerate or lie. PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com

I would check out this ASPCA information instead: ASPCA: About Us: Iams Research There is a whole list of IAMS research sites that they visited without warning, and descriptions of the conditions of the facilities and the animals. There are also pictures if I'm not mistaken.

When you see something outrageous at a PETA website, it is always best to research it by checking other, more reliable sources.


----------



## Sister (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone for this information. I will be sure to avoid these treats.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

Cheetah, THANK YOU for clarifying the PETA website. I am sick to death of this rancid group attacking reputable companies with lies and slimy "resources". Everyone has a right to thier opinion, be it dog food or laundry soap, but just because you don't like it or some website says it is not good doesn' t make that true. Iams regularly donates thousands of dollars worth of product to shelters and rescues. They donated tons of supplies to animal welfare workers after katrina. I think Iams is a good quality food, but I don't buy it, due to price. ( use 50+ lbs of kibble a WEEK) ANY treat can harm your pet, freak accidents always happen. We recently had a dog come in with a perforated esophogus due to wolfing down a small treat and it got stuck in the throat. It didn't chew the treat but swallowed it nearly whole. My point is, that you need to use good judgment in giving any treat. Children commonly choke on hotdogs, but no one is saying that oscar mayer doesn't care about kids! Believe what you want about greenies, my dogs love them, and we sell a ton of them and have never had a dog come in sick due to using them. 
Don't believe everything you see on the net, in fact you would probably be wise to disbelieve most of it at face value.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Cheetah, thanks for the link. I hope everyone one here takes the time to look.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

It is true anything can cause choking or a blockage... greenies and ANY hard edible dog chews, and yes, even raw bones, which I do feed. So it's always recommended to supervise chewing unless it is a kong or something they absolutely CAN'T break pieces off of.

I recently had a scare with Eevee, when she literally bit off more than she could chew, and I had to take her in for Xrays... there were fragments, and she managed to pass them all... that was a close one.

As for IAMS, I think it's overpriced, and it's not as high quality as a lot of people think, and it is certainly not a brand I would ever recommend, but I tend to believe the ASPCA over PETA any day of the week lol...


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

I actually use Iams food for both my dogs. Molly is still on puppy kibble and brady is on adult food. With all I have been reading I am starting to incorperate more home cooked food with their diets. I still feed primarily kibble though. One breeder recomended Ekenuba the other Iams. My vet told me Iams was pretty good and better than most so I went with it. Ekenuba was not available at my grocery store but Iams was. I have always heard to get them on one food and keep them on it. The other day I was listening to a radio pet show and a lady was on talking about the need for variety in dogs diets to help prevent allergies. It sounded logical. I don't know her name or the basis of her research so I'm not endorsing it, just that she sounded informed and it warrents investigation. They do tend to eat more intently when they have 'real' food in the bowl.


----------



## 3dogsplus (Sep 10, 2006)

As far as Iam's goes, I feed all my dogs Iams (except the one with liver disease that needs a perscription diet) and they are all doing great. I had a lab and a collie mix that both lived to be almost 15 eating Iams. Not only do they support shelters and rescue organizations, they also support advancement of veterinary medicine through grants to the colleges.

When it comes to Greenies, I can say that we have seen at least 2 dogs with greenies stuck in the esophagus which had to be euthanized as the owners could not afford the surgery/endoscopy needed to remove them. So careful monitoring and buying the right size is important. They are also about 52% protein so if your dog is on a protein restricted diet (geriatric, kidney disease, liver disease, etc.), I would not recommend them. I used to feed them to my liver dog (before I knew thier protein content) and I saw a great improvement in her demeanor when I stopped!


----------

